# asus rampage iv extreme x79 cpu led help??



## LiveOrDie (Dec 2, 2011)

Im having a problem getting my new board to post the cpu led problem indercater is saying on i've tried resetting the cpu but no go any help would be great if you have one of these boards and know whats going on thanks.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 2, 2011)

guy over at OCN had same issue



I was up and running, surfing the net, then boom, system shut down, and then a strong burning smell coming from the computer. 

I don't have any debug code on my Rampage showing (debug LEDs are not even lighting up). The only thing I have is the CPU LED on the right side that is a solid red.

 So, I can I know if it's the 3930k or the Rampage that is burned?

 EDIT: found burned caps on the Rampage. Sigh. ***** happens. Sad for a 500$ mobo to die after 30 minutes only.

 Now waiting for another one from newegg

Don't know, but the X79 chip is burned. Maybe a bug with the stupid fan over the chipset?

 I'm back with my Maximus in the same case, working fine, o I know it's not the PSU. I've lost 10 hours reseating, re-plugging, swapping PSUs, swapping cables, etc.Board is dead. Very intense burned silicon smell all over the house. My wife thaught there was a fire in the house. The smell is coming form under the chipset fan.

 Worked for 15 minutes with everything on stock, pouf, dead. 

Already ordered another Rampage + 3930K from Newegg, and RMAed the bad Rampage. First time in 20 years building computers. I was always ''lucky''. **** happens?

 So everyone, be careful with the stupid chipset fan. Maybe it was only bad luck, but the fan is there for a reason it seems. Burned chip. Be sure it's well cooled


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 2, 2011)

What post code is it hanging on?

Have you tried booting from the secondary BIOS?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 2, 2011)

No post code but i took the battery out for 10min and its seem to fixed, now i have to test it with my ram back.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 2, 2011)

+1 glad you figured it out


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep was a bit odd though it was making a humming sound as well which has stopped now i reset the bios.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 2, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Yep was a bit odd though it was making a humming sound as well which has stopped now i reset the bios.



Ram is very touchy on X79. I also get weird nioses depending on how i have the ram set up, so your CMOS clear working kinda hints that perhaps it was down to memory timings.

Make sure to "load optimized defaults", and choose the right profile for your ram in BIOS.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Ram is very touchy on X79. I also get weird nioses depending on how i have the ram set up, so your CMOS clear working kinda hints that perhaps it was down to memory timings.
> 
> Make sure to "load optimized defaults", and choose the right profile for your ram in BIOS.



Yep also ill have to set the cpu voltage i think to keep the cpu cooler?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 2, 2011)

That is weird, I haven't had any problems with my RIVE, but I noticed once that using too low voltage for my CPU would make the OC fail, and the board would fail to boot, using the CMOS clear button in the back I/O panel solved the issue, did you try that instead of removing the battery?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 2, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Yep also ill have to set the cpu voltage i think to keep the cpu cooler?



To be honest, i've had my CPU for 24 hours only. I did spend about 6 hours yesterday playing, but I'm not really going to have a good idea about the platform for a few days yet. I'll be going through the BIOS one setting at a time to find what seems to work best. Hopefully, we can exchange notes, and figure things out. I normally ahve multiple CPUs to play with, which really helps with figuring things out, but the cost of these CPUs is far too high for me to be buying more, and I don't think Intel is going to send me a whole bunch more, either.

I've also got the "X" chip, with more cache, and I am unsure if that's gonig to play much of a role in how things work. Meanwhile, I've got 4 reviews I need to get done, too!


Make sure to be posting your findings in the X79 OC thread, please, and thanks!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 3, 2011)

Move to here Asus Rampage IV Extreme x79 Troubleshooting


----------

